# Those silly fun loving muslims



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-blo ... 2959/posts
Heres something to stir up MY friend *Seabass*

I believe Americans are being sandbagged. I think we have been lulled into a false and dangerous sense of security by the lack of any terrorist attacks on American soil. It's coming ... and we're not psychologically prepared.

Islam remains a violent religion. There are still Islamic radicals out there who have the intent --- and the means --- to kill tens of thousands, perhaps hundreds of thousands of innocent Americans. We're going to sit transfixed in front of our radios and televisions at some time in the not-too-distant future watching the reports come in on another terrorist attack. Perhaps this one will be chemical or biological, maybe even nuclear. The liberation of Afghanistan and Iraq didn't suddenly turn Muslims into Quakers. The extremists still want to kill ... and kill they will.

America isn't the only country having problems with the Islamic penchant for violence. Norway seems to be having a bit of a problem with sexual assaults by Muslims. Islamic crime is spreading throughout Scandinavia. In Norway there have been quite a few rapes at the hands of Muslim men. Well .. guess what? It seems that those rapes might actually be the fault of the Norwegian women! A social anthropology professor (what else?) is stating that Norwegian women must accept their share of the blame for these rapes because of how they dress. The Muslim men just can't stand it, you see, when Norwegian women dress so provocatively.

And so it goes. A common thread. America deserved to be attacked by Islamic men because we're just so evil, and Scandinavian women deserved to be raped by Islamic men because of the way they dress.

Someone needs to put out some sort of a handbook the world can use to learn how to conduct itself so that Islamic men won't be so tempted to become violent. uke:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Some people will not get thier heads outta their a#$ until it happens to them. :x


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I believe Americans are being sandbagged. I think we have been lulled into a false and dangerous sense of security by the lack of any terrorist attacks on American soil. It's coming ... and we're not psychologically prepared.


I couldn't agree more Bob! I think there is about half of the country that is so poorly informed that they can't tell the difference between fighting insurgents and fighting terrorists. There are people who have forgotten all about Afghanistan and Osama, and would rather go after the Iraqis. There are people who have never known that the major supporters of terrorism and in specific 9/11 such as Saudi Arabia and Uzbekistan have never been touched by our supposedly tough on terrorism government
simply because it would be a bad political move. I am truely sickened by this and I cannot wait to get a reasonable government back who attacks those who threaten us and leaves those who don't alone.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

YEH, RICE in 08.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I am truely sickened by this and I cannot wait to get a reasonable government back who attacks those who threaten us and leaves those who don't alone.


[RANT]
Sorry tiger, but you haven't lived long enough to know what it means to be "truly sickened", or to know what "reasonable government" even is. Its time to cut out the propaganda, and stop touting your liberal Agenda. I'm sorry, but your $.000000001 of an opinion does NOT out-weigh the majority of America. it amazes me how you STILL think your some Master political Guru who knows everything about life and politics. YOUR NOT.

Go ahead, spout off your tired and predictable lines about how I'm "racist, and bigoted, and un-caring, and insensitive." You may even want to call up all your liberal friends on this board and get them to yell at me to. Guess what: I DONT CARE. You know why? because I realize who I am talking to :wink:

Every time we try and have a conversation you chime in with your High and mighty, end-all be-all Arrogance.

All you ever do is try and turn every topic into another "BUSH IS EVIL" Speech. Please get over it. The election has been over for a LONG, LONG time.

You like to pat yourself on the back and tell everyone how grown-up you are for your age. If your so "mature" then ACT LIKE IT, and stop whining and trying to de-rail threads.

[/rant]

have a nice night all.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> It's coming ... and we're not psychologically prepared.


You're correct, it is going to happen and the question is will it be sooner or later. However I've heard Rumsfeld on may occasions say it is going to happen but if we are lucky we can lessen the impact or at the least interrupt the terrorist at each turn. I don't see how we can do much more than that with an open border society and freedom rights we have in this country. So people are being warned, some just choose not to listen.

I'm not at the point yet I'm ready to condemn Islam as a violent religion. After all didn't we just recently arrest one of our own far right terrorist that blew up a abortion clinic. No one is blaming what ever religious group he belonged to. These terrorist may well be using Islam as a excuse but I don't think that means they are actually religious. Every group has it's own extremists.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I see trooper, so I was out of line by stating how we live in a country of false security in a thread which was started on the basis of how bad muslims are and how unsafe we are. I simply pointed out why we are unsafe, and its thanks to your crew. What world do you live in?

Frankly I'm tired of listening to this constant mindless spew that you conservatives are willing to churn out. Islam is an evil religon! Yes that must be the reason, get your head out of your butt. Do you even take the time to think about what you guys say or do you just take it straight off the television and regurgigate it back onto these boards?

Liberal friends? Never once have I had a friend of mine post on these boards, nor anyone that I knew previously to their post. I have also never gone on these boards using a pseudonym.

I don't think you are racist, unsensitive nor bigoted trooper, I simply know that you are stupid. There is a difference between stupid and ignorant, ignorance is not knowing better and stupidity is knowing better but doing the same anyway. You are the latter.

I will leave you with a final plea, *BE REASONABLE!*
The next time you take a position on one of these matters, take the time to sit down and think it over. Are we really safer because we went to Iraq? What ever happened to Osama? Is Afghanistan still a threat? Why Haven't we gone after the other major supporters of terror?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

MT,

You just ripped Mr. Trooper and called him stupid. You better re-read your statements on the POT thread on this site because by your own definition (knowing better and doing the same anyway), you called yourself stupid!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I simply know that you are stupid. There is a difference between stupid and ignorant, ignorance is not knowing better and stupidity is knowing better but doing the same anyway. You are the latter.


wowwwwwww .............. so much for goody two shoes being the *BIGGER MAN* :laugh:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Mt, you don't have to listen to anything, just LEAVE.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You'd like that wouldn't you racer? Somebody has to slap some sense on these boards else you boys would be starting up the fourth reich.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

ya see the problem is that we were discussing Islam and its merrits/ shortcomings, and you chimed in with how the majority of Americans are a buch of ignorant Hicks, and how you know so much more than they do. you then extrapolated this to say that thw current Admin is also stupid and igrnorant. You tookt he topic ina COMPLETELY different dirrection withought any on-topic reasons. Hence, we have another DE-railed thread thanks to militant Tiger.

The hellarious thing is that we are STILL de-railed, because we have to sort out your garbage, and debate with you about how we are off topic. :roll: Thus your ultimate goal is fullfilled, and we get nothing of substance discused.

GO away, and stop de-railing threads.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

How about the 1st Black, Women president. Heee Heee


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Trooper if you wish to insult me and not derail a thread (and blame me for it) please do it in private message.


----------

